# Zwischenablage modifizieren



## elkassi (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich will ein Word-Makro schreiben, welches einen in die Zwischenablage kopierten Text (z.B. aus Browser) einfügt, in dem kopierten Text aber einige Änderungen vornimmt (in diesem Fall alle Absatzmarken durch manuelle Zeilenumbrüche zu ersetzen).

Das Ersetzen habe ich für einen im Dokument markierten Bereich schon hinbekommen mit

```
Selection.Find.Replacement.ClearFormatting
    With Selection.Find
        .Text = "^p"
        .Replacement.Text = "^l"
        .Forward = True
        .Wrap = wdFindAsk
        .Format = False
        .MatchCase = False
        .MatchWholeWord = False
        .MatchWildcards = False
        .MatchSoundsLike = False
        .MatchAllWordForms = False
    End With
    Selection.Find.Execute Replace:=wdReplaceAll
```

Das einfügen mittels Selection.PasteSpecial auch, nur kann ich NACH dem Paste die Ersetzung nicht mehr machen, weil der gerade eingefügte Bereich nicht markiert ist (oder gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?).

Also wollte ich VOR dem Einfügen ins Dokument die Ersetzung durchführen, aber da scheitert es, weil ich a) keine Möglichkeit finde, den Text aus der Zwischenablage auszulesen, so dass ich ihn mit der obigen Methode verändern kann.

habe mal Clipboard.GetText usw. probiert, aber das Objekt gibts bei mir nicht.

Irgendwie soll man PasteSpecial auch auf andere Objekte anwenden können, außer Selection, aber davon habe ich genauso wenig Ahnung.

Wer weiß Rat?
Danke
elkassi


----------



## Mafutrct (11. Februar 2005)

hi

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob deine Frage richtig verstanden habe, ich hoffe, du kannst damit was nafangen:
Soweit ich deinen Code sehe, scheinst du mit VB.NET zu arbeiten, das kenn ich leider nicht. In VB6 würde ich über Clipboard.GetText() den Text holen, bearbeiten und einfügen.
Das Clipboard-Object sollte, soweit ich das von VB.Net weiss, in irgendeinem Compatibilty.VB6-Object enthalten sein, aber wie gesagt, ich hab keine ahnung von  VB.NET.

mfg
Mafu


----------



## elkassi (12. Februar 2005)

VB.NET? Nö, wär mir neu.. ich habe Word 2000 und nutze dort das VBA.
Das vielzitierte Clipboard.xxx existiert bei mir nicht. Daher bin ich etwas aufgeschmissen.
Dachte, ich könnte bestimmte Automatismen mit VBA einfach hinbekommen, aber scheint wohl nicht möglich zu sein, ohne VBA komplett studiert zu haben :-(


----------



## Mafutrct (12. Februar 2005)

o sry, hab das wordmakro ganz überlesen => vba
in diesem falle kannst du die api bemühen, da gibt es mit sicherheit ein clipboard-get und let routine. schau mal in den api-viewer, da findest du die deklarationen.

falls du mit obigem nichts anfangen kannst (weil du in vba selten sowas brauchst) oder du sie nicht findest, würd ich sie auch suchen (bin im moment aber zu ful dazu)

mfg
Mafu


----------



## elkassi (12. Februar 2005)

hm. also ich persönlich finde die Doku äußerst dürftig und unüberichtlich. Abgesehen davon, dass ich in der Onlinehilfe bei *jeder* Seite die Meldung: "Internet Explorer: Ein Active-X Steuerelement ist möglicherweise in Wechselwirkung mit anderen Elementen dieser Seite nicht sicher. Möchten sie dies zulassen? Ja/Nein." bekomme..
Bei Nein lässt er dann die obige Navigationsleiste weg.

Im Index gibts nix mit Clipboard, da hört er bei Clip auf, meine Zeichen anzunehmen.
Im Assistenten gebe ich "Clipboard" ein und bekomme als Antwort: bitte formulieren sie ihre Frage.. 
Und der Objektkatalog innerhalb des VBA kennt nicht wirklich ein Clipboardobjekt und Infos zu den einzelnen Sachen gibts da auch keine!

Hab eine Methode GetFromClipboard gefunden. Im Beispiel steht was von
Dim MyData as DataObject
usw.
mach ich das, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung in der Dim-Zeile: benutzerdefinierter Typ nicht definiert.
Prima Beispiele! Ich kann mit der Doku echt nichts anfangen. Finde leider auch keine Seite im Netz, wo so simple Beispiele aufgelistet sind.

Gibt halt leider keine andere Möglichkeit, die MSOffice-Dinger zu verwenden.

ich suche auch nochmal, aber wenn du was fändest, wäre das supergenial

Danke
elkassi


----------



## Mafutrct (12. Februar 2005)

Es wundert mich schon dass die MSDN da kein Bsp zu hat, die ist normal ziemlich hilfreich.
Das mit der Sicherheitsabfrage liegt an deinen Browsereinstellungen, ich hab da leider kA wie man das umstellen sollte.
Ich werd mal nachsehn ob ich was find.... wär doch gelacht wenn das nicht geht.

mfg
Mafu


----------



## Mafutrct (12. Februar 2005)

Also ich hab die Funktion "GetClipboardData" gefunden, der man den gewünschten Typ des Inhalt angeben muss (hier: CF_OEMTEXT). Die gibt ein Handle zurück auf "a clipboard object in the specified format". Ich glaube, damit ist einfach eine Speicherstelle gemeint, also brauch wir noch eine Funktion zum Lesen davon => das wäre eine eklige Methode.

Als Beispiel für den Aufruf hab ich dann das gefunden (ist etwas länger und schlecht formatiert, msdn halt): (Es steht zwar VB4 da, mit VBA geht das aber prinzipiell genauso)


```
HOWTO: Call Clipboard API from Visual Basic 4.0
Last reviewed: August 13, 1997
Article ID: Q159823  

The information in this article applies to: 
Professional and Enterprise Editions of Microsoft Visual Basic, 16-bit and 32-bit, for Windows, version 4.0 


SUMMARY
This article contains sample code that illustrates how to call Windows Clipboard API to copy a disk metafile to the Windows Clipboard using the 16-bit and 32-bit versions of Visual Basic 4.0. The code in the article can also be used to work around a bug in the SetData method of the Visual Basic Clipboard object. The workaround replaces the SetData method you use when you copy a disk metafile to clipboard. 



MORE INFORMATION
The following statement loads a metafile from a disk and copies it to the Windows Clipboard: 


   'DiskMetaFileName is the path to a WMF file on the disk.
   Clipboard.SetData LoadPicture(DiskMetaFileName), vbCFMetafile


The metafile is successfully copied to the Clipboard. However, the metafile size in the y dimension suggested in the disk metafile is ignored, and is set to match the suggested size in the x dimension. You can reproduce the bug by using the following code fragment with an Image control (Image1) on the form: 

   Clipboard.Clear                        ' Clear Clipboard.
   Clipboard.SetData LoadPicture(DiskMetaFileName), vbCFMetafile
   Image1.Stretch = False   'Resize the control to fit the graphics
   Image1.Picture = Clipboard.GetData(vbCFMetafile) 'Copy from Clipboard
   Debug.Print Image1.Width, Image1.Height


NOTE: Image1.Width is always the same as Image1.Height. 
The sample code in this article provides a subroutine, SetMetaToClp, that works around the bug by directly calling Windows API. 



Step-by-Step Example

Start Visual Basic 4.0. If it is already running, choose New Project from the File menu. Form1 is created by default. 

Add two CommandButtons, Command1 and Command2, to Form1. 

Add one Image control, Image1, to Form1. 

Clear all the code for Form1, and then paste the following code to the code window of Form1: 

'Please change the path so that it points to a valid metafile.

Private Const strFileName = "d:\vb4\metafile\arrows\Smallarw.wmf" 

Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Clipboard.Clear                ' Clear Clipboard.
    Clipboard.SetData LoadPicture(strFileName), vbCFMetafile
    Image1.Stretch = False
    Image1.Picture = Clipboard.GetData(vbCFMetafile) 'Copy from Clipboard
    Debug.Print Image1.Width, Image1.Height
'Image1.Width is always the same as Image1.Height. Bug!
End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
    Clipboard.Clear                       ' Clear Clipboard.
    SetMetaToClp strFileName
    Image1.Stretch = False
    Image1.Picture = Clipboard.GetData(vbCFMetafile) 'Copy from Clipboard
    Debug.Print Image1.Width, Image1.Height
'Image1.Width and Image1.Height now display the metafile size suggested
'in the disk metafile
End Sub



Insert a module, Module1, into the project. Copy and paste the following code to Module1: 

Public Const OFS_MAXPATHNAME = 128 Public Const OF_READ = &H0 Public Const GMEM_SHARE = &H2000 Public Const GMEM_MOVEABLE = &H2 Public Const GMEM_ZEROINIT = &H40 Public Const GHND = (GMEM_MOVEABLE Or GMEM_ZEROINIT) Public Const HFILE_ERROR = &HFFFF 
Type OFSTRUCT 

        cBytes As Byte
        fFixedDisk As Byte
        nErrCode As Integer
        Reserved1 As Integer
        Reserved2 As Integer
        szPathName(OFS_MAXPATHNAME) As Byte

End Type 
Type RECT 

        Left As Integer
        Top As Integer
        Right As Integer
        Bottom As Integer

End Type 
Type APMFILEHEADER 

    key As Long
    hmf As Integer
    bbox As RECT
    inch As Integer
    reserved As Long
    checksum As Integer

End Type 
#If Win16 Then 

  Type METAHEADER
        mtType As Integer
        mtHeaderSize As Integer
        mtVersion As Integer
        dummy1 As Integer
        mtSize As Long
        mtjects As Integer
        dummy2 As Integer
        mtMaxRecord As Long
        mtNoParameters As Integer
  End Type

  Type METAFILEPICT
    mm As Integer
    xExt As Integer
    yExt As Integer
    hmf As Integer
  End Type

#Else 
  Type METAHEADER
        mtType As Integer
        mtHeaderSize As Integer
        mtVersion As Integer
        mtSize As Long
        mtjects As Integer
        mtMaxRecord As Long
        mtNoParameters As Integer
  End Type

  Type METAFILEPICT
    mm As Long
    xExt As Long
    yExt As Long
    hmf As Long
  End Type

#End If 
#If Win16 Then 

Declare Function OpenClipboard Lib "User" (ByVal hwnd As Integer) _
    As Integer
Declare Function CloseClipboard Lib "User" () As Integer
Declare Function EmptyClipboard Lib "User" () As Integer
Declare Function SetClipboardData Lib "User" (ByVal wFormat As _
    Integer, ByVal hMem As Integer) As Integer
Declare Function GlobalAlloc Lib "Kernel" (ByVal wFlags As Integer, _
    ByVal dwBytes As Long) As Integer
Declare Function GlobalLock Lib "Kernel" (ByVal hMem As Integer) As Long
Declare Function GlobalUnlock Lib "Kernel" (ByVal hMem As _

Integer) As Integer 
Declare Function GlobalFree Lib "Kernel" (ByVal hMem As Integer) _

As Integer 
Declare Sub CopyMemory Lib "Kernel" Alias "hmemcpy" (hpvDest As Any, _
    ByVal hpvSource As Long, ByVal cbCopy As Long)
Declare Sub CopyMemory2 Lib "Kernel" Alias "hmemcpy" (ByVal hpvDest _
    As Long, hpvSource As Any, ByVal cbCopy As Long)
Declare Function OpenFile Lib "Kernel" (ByVal lpFileName As String, _
    lpReOpenBuff As OFSTRUCT, ByVal wStyle As Integer) As Integer
Declare Function llseek Lib "Kernel" Alias "_llseek" (ByVal hFile As _
    Integer, ByVal lOffset As Long, ByVal iOrigin As Integer) As Long
Declare Function lread Lib "Kernel" Alias "_lread" (ByVal hFile As _

Integer, lpBuffer As Any, ByVal wBytes As Integer) As Integer 
Declare Function lread2 Lib "Kernel" Alias "_lread" (ByVal hFile As _
    Integer, ByVal lpBuffer As Long, ByVal wBytes As Integer) As Integer
Declare Function hread2 Lib "Kernel" Alias "_hread" (ByVal hFile As _
    Integer, ByVal lpBuffer As Long, ByVal wBytes As Long) As Long
Declare Function lclose Lib "Kernel" Alias "_lclose" (ByVal hFile As _
    Integer) As Integer
Declare Function SetMetaFileBits Lib "GDI" (ByVal hMem As _

Integer) As Integer #Else 
Declare Function OpenClipboard Lib "user32" (ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long
Declare Function CloseClipboard Lib "user32" () As Long
Declare Function EmptyClipboard Lib "user32" () As Long
Declare Function SetClipboardData Lib "user32" (ByVal wFormat As Long, _
    ByVal hMem As Long) As Long
Declare Function GlobalAlloc Lib "Kernel32" (ByVal wFlags As Long, _
    ByVal dwBytes As Long) As Long
Declare Function GlobalLock Lib "Kernel32" (ByVal hMem As Long) As Long
Declare Function GlobalUnlock Lib "Kernel32" (ByVal hMem As Long) As Long
Declare Function GlobalFree Lib "Kernel32" (ByVal hMem As Long) As Long
Declare Sub CopyMemory Lib "Kernel32" Alias "RtlMoveMemory" ( _
    hpvDest As Any, ByVal hpvSource As Long, ByVal cbCopy As Long)
Declare Sub CopyMemory2 Lib "Kernel32" Alias "RtlMoveMemory" (ByVal _
    hpvDest As Long, hpvSource As Any, ByVal cbCopy As Long)
Declare Function OpenFile Lib "Kernel32" (ByVal lpFileName As String, _
    lpReOpenBuff As OFSTRUCT, ByVal wStyle As Long) As Long
Declare Function llseek Lib "Kernel32" Alias "_llseek" (ByVal hFile As _
    Long, ByVal lOffset As Long, ByVal iOrigin As Long) As Long
Declare Function lread Lib "Kernel32" Alias "_lread" (ByVal hFile _
    As Long, lpBuffer As Any, ByVal wBytes As Long) As Long
Declare Function lread2 Lib "Kernel32" Alias "_lread" (ByVal hFile _
    As Long, ByVal lpBuffer As Long, ByVal wBytes As Long) As Long
Declare Function lclose Lib "Kernel32" Alias "_lclose" (ByVal hFile _
    As Long) As Long
Declare Function SetMetaFileBitsEx Lib "gdi32" (ByVal nSize As Long, _
    ByVal lpData As Long) As Long

#End If 
Public Const CF_METAFILEPICT = 3 

Public Const MM_ANISOTROPIC = 8 Public Const MM_ISOTROPIC = 7 Public Const MM_TWIPS = 6 Public Const MM_HIENGLISH = 5 Public Const MM_HIMETRIC = 3 Public Const MM_LOENGLISH = 4 Public Const MM_LOMETRIC = 2 Public Const MM_TEXT = 1 

Public Sub SetMetaToClp(szFileName As String) 

    Dim inof As OFSTRUCT
    Dim APMHeader As APMFILEHEADER
    Dim mfHeader As METAHEADER

#If Win16 Then 
    Dim fh As Integer
    Dim hData As Integer
    Dim hmf As Integer
    Dim hGlobal As Integer

#Else 
    Dim fh As Long
    Dim hData As Long
    Dim hmf As Long
    Dim hGlobal As Long

#End If 
    fh = OpenFile(szFileName, inof, OF_READ)
    If fh = HFILE_ERROR Then
        Debug.Print "openfile fails"
        Exit Sub
    End If
    llseek fh, 0, 0
    lread fh, APMHeader, LenB(APMHeader)
    llseek fh, LenB(APMHeader), 0
    lread fh, mfHeader, LenB(mfHeader)

    hData = GlobalAlloc(GHND, (mfHeader.mtSize * 2))
    If hData = 0 Then
        Debug.Print "fail to allocate memory"
        lclose fh
        Exit Sub
    End If
    Dim lpData As Long
    lpData = GlobalLock(hData)
    llseek fh, LenB(APMHeader), 0

#If Win16 Then 
    hread2 fh, lpData, mfHeader.mtSize * 2
    GlobalUnlock (hData)
    hmf = SetMetaFileBits(hData)

#Else 
    lread2 fh, lpData, mfHeader.mtSize * 2
    hmf = SetMetaFileBitsEx(mfHeader.mtSize * 2, lpData)

#End If 

    lclose fh
     'if any above file op's fail, hmf will be 0
     'or you can check each file op return to see if it is HFILE_ERROR
     'but that will be a big waste of code
    If hmf = 0 Then
        Debug.Print "openfile or SetMetaFile fails"
        GlobalFree hData
        Exit Sub
    End If
    Dim myMetaFilePict As METAFILEPICT
    myMetaFilePict.mm = MM_ANISOTROPIC
    myMetaFilePict.xExt = 2540& * (APMHeader.bbox.Right - _
        APMHeader.bbox.Left) / APMHeader.inch
    myMetaFilePict.yExt = 2540& * (APMHeader.bbox.Bottom - _
        APMHeader.bbox.Top) / APMHeader.inch
    myMetaFilePict.hmf = hmf
 'cannot directly put myMetaFilePict to clipboard
 'memory block for clipboard has to have the flag GMEM_SHARE
    hGlobal = GlobalAlloc(GMEM_SHARE, LenB(myMetaFilePict))
    Dim lpPict As Long
    lpPict = GlobalLock(hGlobal)
    CopyMemory2 lpPict, myMetaFilePict, LenB(myMetaFilePict)
    GlobalUnlock hGlobal
    OpenClipboard 0
    EmptyClipboard
    SetClipboardData CF_METAFILEPICT, hGlobal
    CloseClipboard
End Sub


(c) Microsoft Corporation 1996, All Rights Reserved. Contributions by Wei Hua, Microsoft Corporation 
Keywords          : APrgWindow VB4ALL VB4WIN kbcode kbhowto
Version           : 4.0
Platform          : NT WINDOWS
 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

================================================================================


THE INFORMATION PROVIDED IN THE MICROSOFT KNOWLEDGE BASE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND. MICROSOFT DISCLAIMS ALL WARRANTIES, EITHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. IN NO EVENT SHALL MICROSOFT CORPORATION OR ITS SUPPLIERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES WHATSOEVER INCLUDING DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, CONSEQUENTIAL, LOSS OF BUSINESS PROFITS OR SPECIAL DAMAGES, EVEN IF MICROSOFT CORPORATION OR ITS SUPPLIERS HAVE BEEN ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGES. SOME STATES DO NOT ALLOW THE EXCLUSION OR LIMITATION OF LIABILITY FOR CONSEQUENTIAL OR INCIDENTAL DAMAGES SO THE FOREGOING LIMITATION MAY NOT APPLY. 

Last reviewed: August 13, 1997 
© 1998 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved. Terms of Use.
```


----------



## Mafutrct (12. Februar 2005)

Ansonsten:
Bist du sicher, dass du kein Clipboard-Objekt hast?
Das sollte in VBA nämlich da sein...
Probier mal VB.Clipboard.GetText() usw. statt nur Clipboard.GetText()

Bzgl der MSDN muss ich dir hier recht geben..... es ist zu Clipboard nicht viel sinnvolles zu finden.....

Wenn du auch mit meinen letzten Beiträgen keine Lösung findest, bin ich überfragt....=>


----------



## elkassi (13. Februar 2005)

Ganz sicher, dass da kein Clipboard-Objekt da ist.
Hab nach längerem n ne Seite gefunden, die das auch direkt bestätigt.

Es ex. aber eine GetFromClipboard-Funktion, welche das oben genannte DataObject benötigt. (s. Fehler von oben)
nach weiterem n fand ich heraus, dass man dieses DataObject nur hat, wenn man entweder eine UserForm hat (hab ich nicht, seh ich auch nicht ein, eins künstlich zu erstellen), oder die MS Forms 2.0 Object Library einbindet. Stand auch dabei wie, hab das probiert und siehe da: in der Liste sind zig Libs aufgeführt, nur die nicht.
nach *weiterem* n fand ich heraus, wie die Datei dazu heißt (fm20.dll) und die hab ich mittels suchen und einbinden dazugenommen.

Da bin ich jetzt und probier mein Glück.
Aber allein der Weg dorthin ist eigenlich schon lächerlich.

Vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen!
Ich hoffe, ich bekomme es hin und werde ggf. mal die Lösung posten (wenn ich eine habe)

Grüße
elkassi


----------



## Mafutrct (13. Februar 2005)

kein problem
Ich bin echt schwer verwundert dass es nicht klappen will. Eigentlich müsste das doch ganz einfach sein. Ich meine, es ist ja keine exotische Funktion. Man könnte fast meinen, Microsoft WILL den Zugriff auf die Zwischenablage in VBA unterbinden.... (?)

mfg
Mafu


----------



## elkassi (14. Februar 2005)

*Range des eingefügten Bereichs bestimmen*

genau so scheint es.
hab jetzt folgende Funktion, die funktioniert:

```
Function GetStringFromClipboard() As String
  Dim oData As DataObject
  Set oData = New DataObject
  oData.GetFromClipboard
  On Error Resume Next
  strText = oData.GetText
  Fehler = Err.Number
  strFehler = Err.Description
  On Error GoTo 0
  Select Case Fehler
    Case 0 'Alles paletti
      GetStringFromClipboard = strText
    Case -2147221404 'Format kann nicht interpretiert werden
      MsgBox "Ungültiges Format!", vbExclamation
      Exit Function
    Case Else 'Ein unbekannter Fehler ist aufgetreten
      MsgBox Fehler & vbCr & strFehler, vbExclamation
      Exit Function
  End Select
End Function
```
welche ich mit

```
Dim s As String
s = GetStringFromClipboard()
```
verwenden kann. Das klappt (hey, freu), und schon gibts *das nächste Problem*.
Das war der Plan

```
Sub PasteAndReplace
  ' Einfügen aus Zwischenablage und alle Absatzmarken durch Zeilenumbrüche ersetzen

  ' Inhalt aus Zwischenablage holen
  Dim s As String
  s = GetStringFromClipboard()

  ' aktuelle Startposition des Cursors merken
  Dim anfang As Integer
  anfang = Selection.start

  ' Variante 1
  ' Zwischenablage im Text Einfügen und den neuen Bereich ändern
  Selection.PasteSpecial Link:=False, DataType:=20, Placement:=wdInLine, DisplayAsIcon:=False

  ' Neu eingefügten Bereich bestimmen: Anfangsposition+Länge des eingefügten Textes
  MsgBox anfang
  MsgBox Len(s)
  Dim r as Range
  Set r = ActiveDocument.Range(anfang, anfang+Len(s))
  r.Find.Replacement.ClearFormatting
  With r.Find
      .Text = "^p"
      .Replacement.Text = "^l"
      .Forward = True
      .Wrap = wdFindAsk
      .Format = False
      .MatchCase = False
      .MatchWholeWord = False
      .MatchWildcards = False
      .MatchSoundsLike = False
      .MatchAllWordForms = False
  End With
  r.Find.Execute Replace:=wdReplaceAll
End Sub
```
Nur leider ist Range(anfang, anfang+Len(s) um einige Zeichen größer als es sein müsste, und das wirkt sich dummerweise genau auf die Zeilenumbrüche am Ende aus. Es nimmt den Zeilenumbruch+(z. B.) 3 Zeichen des Textes nach der Einfügemarke mit auf. Scheint irgendwie an der Anzahl Zeilenumbrüche in der Zwischenablage zu hängen, wie viele es wirklich sind.

Warum? Wie kann man das ändern?

Variante 2 wäre, erst die Find/Replace auf den String s anzuwenden, und den geänderten dann einzufügen, bzw. wieder zurück ins Clipboard schreiben und danach einzufügen. Aber da wüsste ich nicht wie. Die Methoden kann man nur auf Range-Objekte anwenden.

Außerdem bekomme ich nach meinem Makro, nachdem Replace aktiv war, die Meldung: Es wurden x Ersetzungen durchgeführt. Möchten Sie am Beginn des Dokumentes fortfahren?

Kann man das umgehen, denn ich möchte ja wirklich nur den gewählten Bereich ändern.

Dank Dank und Gruß
elkassi


----------



## Mafutrct (14. Februar 2005)

Bei dem Range hab ich kA, da ich das Teil noch nie gesehn hab.

Bei der Meldung könnte es genügen, vor dem Ersetzen den Cursor auf Position 1 (also ganz an den Anfang) zu setzen.

mfg
Mafu


----------



## elkassi (14. Februar 2005)

Ne, glaube ich nicht. Ich will ja mitten in einem Dokument etwas einfügen und in diesem neu eingefügten Bereich die Änderungen machen.


----------

